# Init no reinicia ni apaga el equipo, mientras que manual si

## Gustavo Guillermo Pérez

Haciendo una instalación basada en uclibc para correrla en amd geode y via eden me encontré conque puedo apagar el equipo o reiniciarlo haciendo:

apagar:

ctrl+alt+sysreq+o

```
poweroff -f
```

reiniciar:

ctrl+alt+sysreq+b

```
reboot -f
```

pero ejecutando en el teclado ctrl+alt+del o reboot o halt init se queda al final mostrando: INIT: no more processes left in this runlevel

Más información:

```
mbu5 # reboot

Broadcast message from root@mbu5 (ttyS0) (Mon Aug  9 20:33:20 2010):

The system is going down for reboot NOW!

INIT: Sending p * Stopping local ...

ok

       * Saving random seed ...

ok

       * Deactivating swap devices ...

ok

       * Stopping squid ...

 * Waiting for squid to shutdown ......

ok

       * Stopping gpm ...

ok

       * Stopping ConsoleKit daemon ...

ok

       * Stopping D-BUS system messagebus ...

ok

       * Stopping apache2 ...

ok

       * Stopping sshd ...

ok

       * Stopping  ...

 * Stopping mysqld (0)

ok

       * Unmounting network filesystems ...

ok

       * Stopping named ...

ok

       * Bringing down interface eth0

 *   Stopping dhcpcd on eth0 ...

ok

       * Bringing down interface lo

 * Stopping acpid ...

ok

       * sysklogd -> stop: klogd ...

ok

       * sysklogd -> stop: syslogd ...

ok

       * Unmounting loopback devices

 * Unmounting filesystems

 *   Unmounting /etc ...

ok

       * Stopping udevd ...

ok

       * Terminating remaining processes ...

ok

       * Killing remaining processes ...

ok

       * Saving dependency cache ...

ok

       * Remounting remaining filesystems read-only ...

 *   Remounting / read only ...

ok

ok

            INIT: no more processes left in this runlevel 
```

emerge --info

```
Portage 2.1.8.3 (uclibc/x86, gcc-4.4.3, uclibc-0.9.30.1-r1, 2.6.32.8-mmx i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.32.8-mmx-i686-VIA_Eden_Processor_1200MHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 21 Jun 2010 23:45:02 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p5

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r6, 2.6.5-r2, 3.1.2-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.6.1-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.65

sys-devel/automake:  1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.1.2, 4.4.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.33

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i386-gentoo-linux-uclibc"

CFLAGS="-Os -mtune=i386 -pipe"

CHOST="i386-gentoo-linux-uclibc"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /var/bind"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/eselect/postgresql /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-Os -mtune=i386 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests autoconfig distlocks fixpackages news nodoc noinfo noman parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://gmirror:1@192.168.1.3/ ftp://gentoo.chem.wisc.edu/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.netnitco.net/pub/mirrors/gentoo/"

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="apache2 berkdb bluetooth calendar cli consolekit cracklib crypt ctype curl curlwrappers cxx dbus djvu dri exif expat fftw filter flatfile fontconfig fpx ftp gcj gd gmp gnutls gpm gs hash imap inifile injection ipv6 jbig jpeg jpeg2k json kde lcms libssh2 logwatch lqr lua madwifi mng modules mudflap multicall mysql mysqli ncurses objc objc++ objc-gc openexr opengl openmp pam pcre perl pic png postgres python qt3support qt4 raw readline reflection resolvconf session simplexml slang spell spl sql sqlite ssl static-libs svg tcpd threads thumbnail tidy tiff tk tokenizer tools truetype uclibc unicode webkit wmf wordexp x86 xml xmlreader xmlrpc xmlwriter xorg zip zlib" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="*" APACHE2_MPMS="worker" ELIBC="uclibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="dummy fbdev v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY 
```

EL PAQUETE SYSVINIT

```
ebuild   R   sys-apps/sysvinit-2.87-r3  USE="(-ibm) (-selinux) -static" 0 kB
```

También he hecho un script para reiniciar verdaderamente el equipo, pero no deseo usarlo es muy agresivo porque no se detienen todos los servicios y quedan archivos en /var/run/ se pueden dañar otras cosas, etc, etc.;

```
#!/bin/bash

/etc/init.d/squid stop

/etc/init.d/named stop

/etc/init.d/mysql stop

/etc/init.d/apache2 stop

sync; sync; sync; reboot -f;
```

No puedo comprender como es que el mismo kernel en otra instalación de gentoo funciona muy bien y no creo que sea el kernel ya que el sistema puede ejecutar esa última orden.

¿es init quien no reinicia o apaga.? o ¿es shutdown? bueno revisaré el codigo fuente del paquete para darme una idea.

Cualquier tip será muy agradecido 

----------

## esteban_conde

A mi me funciona shutdown -h now para apagarlo al instante, claro que no es un servidor.

----------

